# Highly functioning DPer?



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Is it possible? I always had DP. I am a chronic. So, I graduated school, work, raise a family and I am marrried. I have alot of friends but yet I have DP. It bothers me alot some days other days I can deal with it/ Some days it's just more intense other days it's mild. But always there. Anyone else?


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, maybe then you don't have DP disorder - they only diagnose it as a disorder if it causes severe dysfunction social or work instances. I think everybody has the capacity to live fully - DP isn't terminal and isn't physically disabling. Once you adopt that attitude, it becomes much easier to handle. I understand what you mean about being high-functional - I'm the same way. I do what I did before, I'm in an improv team (it actually might be helpful for those of you who suffer 'mind-blankness' to try it - it really makes you quick), and I get very high grades, etc. etc. It's just called living, you know?


----------



## The_Shadow (Sep 15, 2006)

The irony is that I am a graduate student and a Teaching Assistant. I am in charge of teaching 4 sections of beginning English. To most people I would be very sucessful. However, beneath my exterior lurks the beast of DP. Over the last few months I have learned more and more to deal with it. Some days it gets really bad (such as when I'm tired or hungry). However, in spite of everything, I continue on.


----------



## seta_ (Apr 20, 2006)

same boat here too. mine started in uni (damn mj), i graduated with it, worked with it, lived with it... been about 5 years now but for some reason its been a lot worse this month.


----------



## mind^partizan (Nov 11, 2006)

I suspect that those of you who say are productive, dont have all of the symptoms. For example how can i study in university if i cant concentrate? My memory is terrible. Also if everything is allright as you say, even in your social life, then, i guess you dont have the symptom called "emotionlessness". Or do you? If you have a lot of friends, you either don` t have this symptom or you are quite blessed to have such supportive friends. Good for you i mean. How about anxiety? I am not sure that DP and high(normal) functioning can be at once in same person...


----------



## Anxious_Swede (Mar 21, 2005)

During my periods of DP, I wake up in a sweaty and wet bed, very anxious and feeling like 'nothing'. I have a hard time eating breakfast since my stomach is in a knot, takes about 20-30 mins to eat a few sandwiches. I have a hard time thinking about anything else than the 'feeling of self' and that it feels distorted. When trying to work / read anything I have a very hard time focusing on the subject, I can sit with a report which normally would take me 30 mins to fully grasp, I now look at it and try to read for 2 hours and still don't really grasp what it's about. I get debilitating anxiety in waves throughout the day for feeling like this, like a 'shell' (Xanax is good for the real bad moments). Social life is non-existant because of this.

So 'high functioning DPer' - well I would say this is a matter of severity of the symptoms of DP.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't know how I do it. I can't concentrate. I would just read over and over again but somehow when I took finals I would ace them. When the DP get s bad I freak out, on the inside. I give a good face on the outside.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Chris I feel exactly like you. Im a chronic and I still function quite well.

I think we adapted it :mrgreen:

My only problem is that my panic and anxiety stopps me from working but as far as DP goes, peace of cake even tho it is very severe sometimes.


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm at work right now and struggling along. I have had 2 months off work and am now coming back and finding it so hard to function as I used to. It has only been 2 months with DP - my psych says I will get the memory and concentration/cognitive aspects back in time. That I will slowly improve as my brain rewires itself after a traumatic night on ecstasy. Can anyone testify to this? I'm really needing support and encouragement now. I feel braindead and am close to throwing in the towel at work completely.


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

hi jeanie.
i think its like seeing the world like a child. you have to conquer your old skills back again. mine started 4 months ago and at the moment i can do things that i couldn't even think of. i couldnt watch tv, sit on the pc or read. i started working last week, its not easy as it has been before but i'm sure step by step your cognitive and emotional abilities to enjoy life will come back again. i do believe and everybody else should too...
be honest, look back and think about it: does really nothing improve or is it your impatience? you lost your life-concerning abilities like an accident victim, who loses his memories. he/she won't be the same at once...
Be proud of any achievement even if it means to get dressed or take a shower.the more you exercise common things, the less insurmountable they will appear.you have to force yourself...giving up wont do any good.

we all have to repeat common things over and over again but it works in the long term.be patient... reality will come back to you.it has to be!


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

So you've been off work for a while too? I was worried that because of my inability to function at work maybe this was more than dp and anxiety- maybe it was actual brain damage from the stupid pills.

But when I stop and think about it, even in 2 months I've come a long way. At the beginning, when I really went into shock, I couldn't talk to my family, I couldn't work out simple stuff, I couldn't watch TV or read anything at all. Now I can read a little at a time, and sit through a movie (even if I can't remember it afterwards!)

There is a lot of positive people on this forum. What we are dealing with sucks, but we really do have to focus on the positivies. It is like being taken back to square one, and you have to see every tiny achievement as a great success! It can only get better over time right...?


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

You have to stay positive. Some days I have DP so bad all I do is push myself through the day, almost from memory what you're suupposed to do. Other days I feel "normal" and don' have DP and enjopy life. it's does days I look forward to.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Now i remember why this place makes me feel stressful, and why i avoid it. It seems like a morbid negativity often accompanies or is connected to this disorder (i can sympathise but its not helpful). Its possible to suffer from DP/R and still be productive. Problems such as memory can be fought by completely devoting yourself to remembering, using notes, writing on your hand etc stress/anxiety can be worked through, its usually not so bad once you simply decide to accept it. Just ignore it. Its still there but you may act like its not for the purposes of some task or other. In the end i hope to be able to stop acting.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

I think that the more we see ourselves as unable to perform some things (for me, it is specially related to social interactions), to live some things, to feel some things, the more trapped we are.
I struggle a lot with dp, I have some terrible days, I sometimes just feel like quiting...But then I think that despite everything, I can live a reasonable life having all dp symptoms. What if I can't be completely normal, what if I don't see the world as others do, what if I don't feel the world as others do? It's not my fault and I won't complain anymore. Life's so short, we have to live with what we have, even if it's little. Thinking less on my limitations and trying to live more is what I've been doing these last months, not easy, but with time everything comes easy. I see myself as a highly functional dpd, I do everything I did before, even more things. It's harder, but you have to keep going. Nobody's stopping for you, but you can stop a little and try to trust a little more in yourself, in the world, in everything, day by day, losing fear by fear.

I have to keep studying (I don't know about you, for me, dp makes it difficult to concentrate, but when I'm studying I have to try not to think on how I'm studying and try to focus on what I'm doing...It's hard to deal with this quantity of thoughts and analysis at the same time), I have to keep socializing, I have to keep looking for love, for everything I need now.

I've been very lucky though. I had chronic dp for 6 months now, but it has had some fluctuations these last weeks. Somedays I feel so many emotions, good, negative, twisted and jolly...So, I was a fool when I thought to give up so many times before. No, I have to keep functioning, even when I'm very dpd, because better days will come, you just have to let it flow, don't worry...


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Ricardojmms- Thanks, your words help.


----------

